# Opinions on a closet door solution



## jniter (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to see if anyone had creative ideas for a laundry closet door solution.

Doorway is 60" wide, currently has 2 sets of 30" wide bi-folds (4 panels). I lose a lot of inches on the side that I would like to regain. 

I posted this hardware solution in another person's thread:
Full-access bi-fold door

I thought, hallelujah, I'll just do 2 of those. I can't because I don't have the clearance on the left to open the doors all the way. 

Option 1: Would it be odd to have a full-access bi-fold on one side and a traditional bi-fold on a track on the other?

OR 

Option 2: Full-access bi-fold on the right, then I was thinking of implementing behind bi-fold door storage on the left for more storage. With a 2 bedroom townhouse, I'm obsessed with squeezing out every ounce of storage. 

OR

Option 3: Configure for 3 doors. Have 40" wide bi-folds custom made, install using the full-access bi-fold hardware for the right. Then hang other 20" door on the left, possibly with the storage idea in Option 2.

Hm...maybe for a laundry closet, the storage door idea isn't good...would block off too much ventilation?


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi J,
I am sorry that your cool Johnson hardware solution won't work in your
situation.
I would think that your option 1 would work ok.  Seems like they would
look the same when closed and when they are open, what the heck, you're
doing laundry!  Probably a good phone in question for the Johnson Hardware
folks to make sure you cover all the bases.
You might have to lower the full access door so that it would line up
across the top with the conventional bifold.  We usually put 3/4" cove moulding
across the top (sides too if necessary) to cover the track. You would just
run it all the way across the top of both doors.

Thanks again for posting that full access link...I will probably be able to use
that sometime!
RC/DG


----------



## jniter (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I did try to submit an email to them through their website form, but I got some error. A phone call in makes sense. I'd have to know which bi-fold track hardware might work best in tandem with the full-access hardware.

We currently have cove moulding across the top and sides, but it cuts into the depth of our closet a bit. I'll have to wait until we stack the washer and dryer to see if I need to go w/no moulding or moulding for the new doors. We may just have no doors for a while until I make a final decision.

bleh.


----------



## jniter (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, i called johnson hardware. apparently full-access bi-fold on one side and regular bi-fold on a track for the other does not work. the doors won't match because you need 1 in of clearance for the regular bi-fold on a track, and the other door only needs like 1/2" so it'll look funny.

BUT they did say dividing 60" into 3 doors of 20" each, one side had 2 doors in a full-access bi-fold, the other side has 1 door hung w/hinges should work.

i got one quote from a custom shutter place at $880 for finished doors, trim, installation. i'm waiting on another quote.

i know...nuts to spend so much on closet doors, but what must be done must be done.


----------

